
Have Smartphones destroyed a generation? - perseusprime11
https://www.theatlantic.com/amp/article/534198/?single_page=true
======
jpster
>[They] reached for their phone as soon as they woke up in the morning (they
had to—all of them used it as their alarm clock).

I stopped using my phone as an alarm clock a couple years ago for this reason.
Making the change has helped me pop out of bed sooner and get more done.

~~~
Grangar
That's a nice idea, definitely stealing that. Making myself get out of bed to
feed my internet addiction would work wonders.

------
xenihn
As a mobile developer, I'm guiltily reassured by articles like this

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
When Betteridge's law applies, you can almost be certain that the article is
trash

------
mprev
Questions to which the answer is "no".

~~~
tartuffe78
Actually, all of my friends are dead so the title is correct. Me too actually,
so yea, we're all destroyed.

~~~
perseusprime11
The real question in my mind is if this is just one generation destroyed or
spans multiple generations because Smartphones have become an addiction for
even my parents.

